# Sabre, Jan 2016



## cunningplan (Feb 6, 2016)

3rd location of the day and for me the best of the weekend, real olde world stuff all over the house.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/albums/72157661911666903






























































That's the lot until the next


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 6, 2016)

Looks completely untouched, just perfect. One of the nicest houses i've seen on here for a little while.


----------



## barogerl (Feb 6, 2016)

*Thanks*

Are you sure the house is derlict, looks just like they have just gone out to do their shopopig and have not yet returned.
what a marvellous find, hope the yobos don't get in and trash it.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 6, 2016)

Wow this house is very clean! Nice photos Cunningplan


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 6, 2016)

This is a nice cosy house just waiting for someone to move in. Nicely captured.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 6, 2016)

Derelict really?


----------



## smiler (Feb 6, 2016)

That's a little gem CP, lovely bits an pieces left, well photographed, Thanks


----------



## Bones out (Feb 6, 2016)

Its yours isn't it?  Seriously, so sad it's not got a spec of dust to be seen. Looked after and loved to the end. Any history or signs why it should be so recently vacated at all?


----------



## tazong (Feb 6, 2016)

Got to say does not look derelict at all - its in such good condition - did you have a heavy night on the pop and get confused lol


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 6, 2016)

Great set cunningplan.and this place is defiantly abandoned


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 6, 2016)

was a fantastic trip Cunningplan, this is without a doubt the best place ive seen in months, the cobwebs inside an decaying in the corners clearly show its derelict, it has a groundsman like many places do, but it is not lived in, just looked after! 

You watch someone will find it explore it in a few years, name it something else an it will be more decayed if not sold off by then.


----------

